# Jim Goddard - any reviews



## Tooley (2 March 2015)

I am considering using Jim Goddard to help me with a loading issue with one of my horses. Does anyone have any feedback on him? Thanks very much


----------



## forumuser123 (3 March 2015)

Usually use Tom Dymond (who is in the same area) for loading problems.  Monty Roberts trained, very quiet and sympathetic but always achieves good results.  PM me if you would like his number.


----------

